# Hangover II



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

I can't wait!

[YOUTUBEHD]ohF5ZO_zOYU[/YOUTUBEHD]


----------



## AttiTech (Feb 21, 2011)

Not sure how this one is going to work out, I have the feeling that they should have left well enough alone....but we'll see. From the preview it looks like they lost Doug again...


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Or Doug lost them all ...


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

They lost the little brother.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

sigma1914 said:


> They lost the little brother.


Monkey ? :eek2:


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

P Smith said:


> Monkey ? :eek2:


The Asian kid.


----------



## AttiTech (Feb 21, 2011)

sigma1914 said:


> The Asian kid.


Hmm, maybe what you posted was a different video than what I saw. The one I watched was from the Zune Marketplace on my 360 and I can't view the link while at work. Asian kid? I don't remember an Asian kid, but I do remember then having Heather Graham's kid and the little gay asian man xD


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

AttiTech said:


> Hmm, maybe what you posted was a different video than what I saw. The one I watched was from the Zune Marketplace on my 360 and I can't view the link while at work. Asian kid? I don't remember an Asian kid, but I do remember then having Heather Graham's kid and the little gay asian man xD


It's the little brother of the girl the dentist is marrying.


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

Must of been the 2011 CES in Vegas :lol:

I also can't wait to see it


----------



## bjamin82 (Sep 4, 2007)

Heck Yes!


----------



## AttiTech (Feb 21, 2011)

sigma1914 said:


> It's the little brother of the girl the dentist is marrying.


The girl he married while wasted and drugged? Heather Graham?


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

AttiTech said:


> The girl he married while wasted and drugged? Heather Graham?


No, it's a new girl. You'd get these answers if you'd watch the video away from work.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

sigma1914 said:


> The Asian kid.


That boy in Standford's shirt ?

Interesting why is that monk in wheel chair wearing it?


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

P Smith said:


> That boy in Standford's shirt ?
> 
> Interesting why is that monk in wheel chair wearing it?


That's the whole idea! They get little clues to backtrack what happened.

Am I really explaining The Hangover?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

No worry, I think there are more hidden clues ...


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

P Smith said:


> No worry, I think there are more hidden clues ...


Maybe one or two more. :lol:


----------

